# Hey! Guys I need some HELP



## R3yansh (Nov 21, 2011)

Heya guys...Good Evening*
I am currently using Corei3-2100 SandyBridge
With ECS-H61H2-M2 MotherBoard + Simtronics 4GB RAM@1333Mhz
It works pretty well infact Outstanding 
I need suggestion for *GPU*
My budget is approx 6500-/ INR
Currently i am on a stock fan.
So suggest me if needed 
Here i am uploading a Screenshot...
Have a look...Is there anything wrong with VCORE??
Actually my PC is running since Yesterday Morning Continously..... :
*farm7.staticflickr.com/6225/6375567837_0fbed2b3ec_z.jpg


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 21, 2011)

1. Welcome to TDF.
2. Don't use bold letters. Its annoying.
3. Mention details about your PSU. (exact model)


----------



## R3yansh (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks 
Btw M Really Sorry 4 that 
PSU Its Bettel 450W


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 22, 2011)

R3yansh said:


> PSU Its Bettel 450W



never heard of that brand name...
get a good PSU (such as corsair,FSP etc)

i suggest HD6770 for that price


----------



## R3yansh (Nov 22, 2011)

Lol Its Bettel?
An Airtel Enterprises
Ok will get Corsair... but do i really need this?
do i need an external fan for that???


----------



## asingh (Nov 22, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> 1. Welcome to TDF.
> 2. *Don't use bold letters. Its annoying.*
> 3. Mention details about your PSU. (exact model)



Thanks, corrected the master post.


----------



## Skynaveen (Dec 27, 2011)

Many are available at that budget. I recommend the Nvidia GTS 450 (1GB) as it is gaming ready and runs Crysis 2 at a stable 30 - 35 fps at Full HD resolution.

Also via some bargain or increase your budget a little go for AMD HD 5770 (1GB), even though its old it can handle Crysis 2 at 35-45 fps Full HD. 

Go for Nvidia as it gives better performance and when overclocked reaches the performance of GTX 550 Ti.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 31, 2011)

Skynaveen said:


> Many are available at that budget. I recommend the Nvidia GTS 450 (1GB) as it is gaming ready and runs Crysis 2 at a stable 30 - 35 fps at Full HD resolution.
> 
> Also via some bargain or increase your budget a little go for AMD HD 5770 (1GB), even though its old it can handle Crysis 2 at 35-45 fps Full HD.
> 
> Go for Nvidia as it gives better performance and when overclocked reaches the performance of GTX 550 Ti.



LOLZ all cards r gaming ready ATI cards can also be overclocked 
as per op budget the best card to get is HD6770 1GB DDR5 or 6790 if possible
afaik there is not much difference between 5770 & 6770


----------

